# New to the forum



## Terminal_Margaret (Jul 16, 2010)

I just wanted to say "hi." I have been looking for inspiration to start my own yard haunt, and this seems to be the right place.

I helped my dad haunt our yard for almost 10 years (1989-1998), and now that I own my own home, my husband (whose family coincidentally also haunts their yard) and I would like to start haunting ours. We are also planning to have our first Halloween Party in October.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool Terminal! Well welcome to the forum and I'm sure you will get so many ideas on this forum. I am also looking forward to seeing your progress as you start making your props.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome, Terminal_Margaret!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome on the forum..


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Terminal!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum, TM!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum T.M.!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Great to have you here Terminal. I know you and your husband will find lot of great ideas here. And as you start your own haunt I am sure you will come up with your own ideas to share as well. Looking forward to seeing what you guys come up with.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome aboard.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Margaret. You'll find years worth of ideas here, and lots of helpful folks.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome!! I started out helping my dad too, now we live just a few houses apart, and we both still haunt. My husband was slow to hop on the Halloween bandwagon, it took some convincing, but he's on board now. Lots of fun! Hope you like it here!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome to the forum!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

salutations and a welcome to the forum for you my dear!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Terminal_Margaret (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for the friendly welcoming~  

@ Nixie: That's funny 'cause I actually moved a couple blocks away from my dad, lol. I'm hoping to bring a simple, classic, haunt back to the old 'hood. I was just lucky to have a husband who also grew up making tombstones and driving around town looking for props! Though I still think he wonders about my sanity sometimes. :googly:


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Welcome home!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Sweet. You have come to the right place. The diabolical mechanics and maniacal artists here can get you haunted in no time. There is nothing like building your own props.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi there,
Love your avatar. My favorite episode of BtVS.

Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Plenty of brains to be picked here.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Your avatar is from my favorite Buffy!!! Welcome!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi & Welcome!


----------

